# oh heck it... I have messed up my back now..



## atarione (Aug 24, 2018)

sigh... I've been dealing with a nasty bit of Tennis Elbow since the end of the world (covid) began... 

the tennis elbow is on the cusp of being sorted.. and middle of last week I ****ed my back up.... possibly on a somewhat ill advised huck to flat.. or possibly just because...??? not sure 

anyways.. sharp somewhat burning pain in my upper back right side since about last thurs day without much sign of improvement......

my physical therapy guy is going to end up getting a new boat off me before this is finally sorted yeah? 

damn it.... it really hurts.... I'm not supposed to take pain killer for the most part because of my super high (go to the hospital high) blood pressure the is sort of controlled by meds atm.... I kinda didn't give a toss and took some aleve that sort of helped for a while.....but it has worn off again... 

it is a sharp / burning pain that is right about the bottom of the right shoulder blade?


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Obviously from miles away i can only guess.
You felt?
Sharp pain might be from a pinched nerve.
You probably have some inflammation so often a solution is relaxation.
A great tool is a stick for self massage. The quality ones just relieve
muscle stress and for the price of a massage you can have 10,0000.
From memory about 10 years ago i bought one and do not need it often
it works. Now maybe you will use it daily for 3 weeks than less.
Mine is long so i can do/reach any part of my body.
Hot showers and baths might help.
I stay away from pills.
https://www.thestick.net/


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

I'm dealing with a bit of sciatica right now, thankfully I'm good on the bike but when I get off I walk like the old man that I am (54).
Does ibuprofen help at all or can you not take that either?


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

you are asking us for medical advice---really ? Most of us are stupid and ride with injuries----I have a 6 inch by 12 inch major painful thigh bruise from crashing the other day but thinking of riding downieville in the morning-----seriously with your issues look to an expert


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Talk to doc and OT. Sounds like a pulled muscle/tendon, but med pro hands on is much better to advise. And will know what kind of pain reduction is advisable for you. Voltaren is available OTC here now, a topical anti pain cream


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

Do you feel like you can take as deep a breath as normal, or does that make it worse? How far off center is the pain?


I'm not a chiropractor, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn... Nah, I didn't


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

pctloper said:


> you are asking us for medical advice---really ? Most of us are stupid and ride with injuries----I have a 6 inch by 12 inch major painful thigh bruise from crashing the other day but thinking of riding downieville in the morning-----seriously with your issues look to an expert


Hell, I'm a medical provider, and I'm the last person to ask because I'll tell you to just keep riding 

Most of the time, unless you've had a traumatic injury (crash), the problem is a muscle issue, be it a small tear, spasm, etc...

That spot you're describing is classic, I get that same pain on my right side, less on my left, my wife can usually stick her knuckle right into it (ouch!).

Stretch, NSAIDs, find a way to press on that area (massage, partner, or a tool), consider changes to your cockpit to avoid aggravating the injury because it's likely due to overuse. Consider some strength building to support the injury.

Have fun


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

A really good and effective way to get to these hard to reach areas is by using a lacrosse ball (they are sold rubber and a little smaller than a tennis ball) against the wall and your body. Lean against the ball on the wall and roll it a little bit around the area to release the muscle fibers. It works really well.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

One of these days you might actually find an acupuncturist who can make it work the way it's supposed to.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

I got hit by a 4wd a year back, broke my hip, & my back has never been right since. Feels like someone is sticking a sharp knife into my left side, just above my butt cheek. I've tried it all, PT, drugs, lots of bike riding, exercises, anti inflammatories, acupuncture, massage, you name it.
This is what has worked for me. Climbing up and down hills. Every night. 4.5-5.5 km, depending on route, with 250-260 meters of vertical elevation. I'm 2 & 1/2 weeks in, & feeling the best I've felt for well over a year. Give it a try. Costs nothing, no drugs to f#)( up your system, you'll get stronger & fitter, & it might even help. I only try one thing at a time, so I can narrow down/isolate what is actually helping, or aggravating the situation.


----------



## iliketexmex (Oct 29, 2016)

speedygz said:


> I got hit by a 4wd a year back, broke my hip, & my back has never been right since. Feels like someone is sticking a sharp knife into my left side, just above my butt cheek. I've tried it all, PT, drugs, lots of bike riding, exercises, anti inflammatories, acupuncture, massage, you name it.
> This is what has worked for me. Climbing up and down hills. Every night. 4.5-5.5 km, depending on route, with 250-260 meters of vertical elevation. I'm 2 & 1/2 weeks in, & feeling the best I've felt for well over a year. Give it a try. Costs nothing, no drugs to f#)( up your system, you'll get stronger & fitter, & it might even help. I only try one thing at a time, so I can narrow down/isolate what is actually helping, or aggravating the situation.


It seems like that would definitely would activate different muscles and reposition the hips. But it makes me tired thinking about it .


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

iliketexmex said:


> It seems like that would definitely would activate different muscles and reposition the hips. But it makes me tired thinking about it .


Does it take some effort & sacrifice on your part? Yes, for sure. But I'm seeing/feeling results, without resorting to pill popping. And feeling much better for it. Mentally, as well as physically. Yesterday, I nearly doubled my distance, addded more elevation, & feel fine this morning. Better than fine to be honest.


----------

